# Quick question;



## Schnipkefuu (Dec 22, 2011)

One of my rescued rats, Adele, seems to be pregnant. Her belly is swollen and as I've had pregnant rats before I know what to look for. She's also lazily building a nest. I already took Eliza out of her cage - my question is, Adele seems really stressed out. Her cage mate and I think sister, cuddles up next to her and seems to calm her down. I think removing Nora would just be more stressful for her..Is it necessary for me to take Nora out? That being said it's very well possible that Nora and Eliza are pregnant as well, just not as far along as Adele..This is all just 'maybes' right now, but from the way she looks/and is acting if Adele is pregnant, she'd probably have them any day now.


----------



## weaverc12 (Dec 14, 2011)

if she hasnt already had them: it is fine for you to leave her sister in there, as for some rats do like company while going through such a stressful stage. keeping pregnant rats with other pregnant rats is also debatable. the only problem to arise i think would be that they may get their babies mixed up. hope this helped im expecting a litter tonight or tomorrow myself and i am keeping the cage mate in with the prego!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

I read on one site that nursing rats will share the pups and make sure that they all get taken care of, especially if they are all about the same age. I wouldn't worry about the mommas' not knowing which pup is whose.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

BigBen said:


> I read on one site that nursing rats will share the pups and make sure that they all get taken care of, especially if they are all about the same age. I wouldn't worry about the mommas' not knowing which pup is whose.


If you leave the mom in with a non-nursing mom, it can get tricky. Sometimes the non-mon is dominant and will steal the pups, injuring them in the process, and she won't be able to nurse them either, but the real mom is unable to get them back. THIS is the reason we separate. I would advise separating out, even if she's stressed, and wait a few days until her due dates are well over. Let her have her Out time with her friend/sister of course but not live together. Once those babies are born she will hopefully settle down. She needs to be socialized by you prior to the birth so it sounds like you have your hands full.


----------

